# New Fridge?



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Have any of the Autosleeper Clubman owners thought of fitting a new fridge. I find the one we have small and the Freezer non existence really.
There seems to be lots of room behind the fridge so I wondered if we could get a bigger one in.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

locovan said:


> Have any of the Autosleeper Clubman owners thought of fitting a new fridge. I find the one we have small and the Freezer non existence really.
> There seems to be lots of room behind the fridge so I wondered if we could get a bigger one in.


We looked at loads of large vans, mainly Burstners, and Euramobils which slept 6 to 7 but had small fridges.

I cant imagine it would be a major job to change it. However you would first need to check that the proposed models vents would fit where you need to cut them. Then the rest is pretty basic carpentry as your gas and power would already be there. You would of course need to have the gas installation tested by a qualified person.


----------

